
Show HN: Gmail Contacts Sync - aaronhoffman
https://www.gmailcontactsync.com/
======
aaronhoffman
This uses the google contacts API to sync gmail contacts between accounts.
Attempts to match on name or existing email, then updates or inserts the
contact.

